# Shimano non series STI



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know what are those Shimano STI shifter/s that doesn't belong to a series?

Do they have 9 speed?


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I have the non series 8 speed on my bike, they shift and brake great. I dont know about 9 speed though.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Rhymenocerus said:


> I have the non series 8 speed on my bike, they shift and brake great. I dont know about 9 speed though.


Thanks.

What sprockets are you using? 8spds? and what are those?

Maybe I should visit my LBS to ask them about it.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I bought a used bike that had full 105, the right 105 sti shifter took a crap 50 miles in, so I replaced them with un-branded ones instead of upgrading to 9 speed.

So yeah, the sprockets are 105.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Are you talking about the ST-R600 shifters?


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

Rhymenocerus said:


> I bought a used bike that had full 105, the right 105 sti shifter took a crap 50 miles in, so I replaced them with un-branded ones instead of upgrading to 9 speed.
> 
> So yeah, the sprockets are 105.


Oh! That's a bad news. I bet your LBS can replace that STI if it is still under warranty.

Well, you can't fully use the 105 cassette when you're using a 9 spd STI since 105 were 10spds.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

terbennett said:


> Are you talking about the ST-R600 shifters?


well that shifter code goes to Tiagra, but I was looking for any Shimano STI that does not belong to any series, any idea?


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

vismitananda said:


> well that shifter code goes to Tiagra, but I was looking for any Shimano STI that does not belong to any series, any idea?


Are you sure? The Tiagra groups are the 4000 Series.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

terbennett said:


> Are you sure? The Tiagra groups are the 4000 Series.



Yes I'm quite sure. I know that series, but I was looking for any Shimano or even Non Shimano STI levers that does not belong to any series, such as Dura Ace, Ultegra, 105, and Tiagra.

Because a friend of mine has a Shimano STI that does not belong to any Series, just simply Shimano STI Levers, but that was only 8 spd, I was looking and hoping that there is a 9 spd that's not belong to any known Shimano series.


----------

